# Dog biscuits or treats that are home made?



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hi Guys.
My issue of late has been that Dharma gets diarrhea from the Kong Ziggy treats we have been giving her. I am not sure the MilkBone biscuits are so great either, but one is worse than the other. I have taken the Kong treats out of her diet and really cut down on the MilkBone. The wheat thing or something else is making her really unwell. 
She does well with just her kibble and white rice. I just finished reading the ingredients in most of this stuff and it is pretty gross! Is there something that can be made in the oven and is easy to do without the gluten/wheat content? Help! I am at a loss for what to give.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

All those things are bad. Kibble is even bad in my opinion.

You can get straight up dehydrated liver treats from any pet store. You can also get freeze dried chicken, duck treats from any pet store. Do not get anything made in China.

Milk Bone = crap + filler


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi MCD,

With Trevi, I always use kibble and apple bacon jerkey. The apple bacon jerkey is 'people food', but Trevi will do anything for it. 

The first few days I had Trevi, I fed him blue wilderness treats (I forgot the exact name) and that gave him soft - serve diarrhea. He is having no problems with the kibble or jerkey.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure if you have tried these, but Aspen loves them (and all are Canadian).

Northern biscuits - they have many flavours. We have bought the pumpkin, duck, and liver flavoured ones and Aspen has loved them all. They also fit nicely in the Kong treat bone when broken in half. 

Caloden Farms jerky products

Orijen treats 

Freeze dried liver is a staple as well.

These are things you might want to try if you don't have time to bake some


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You can dehydrate pretty much any meat for a safe, easily digestible treat. I recently dehydrated a few cow tracheas (how appetizing, I know!) and they were a big hit. 

Also came across this company, http://nothingadded.ca/treats/ through a business based in the Yukon territory, On Point-Hunting Dog Training and Nutrition. It's owned by a lady who has one of Scout's uncles, so take it as a in the family recommendation.  Take a look through their product list for some ideas to do on your own if you like.


----------

